# Een vrouw zonder man is als een vis zonder fiets



## Adolfo De Coene

Kan iemand mij de volgende spreuk uitleggen?
Een vrouw zonder man is als een vis zonder fiets


----------



## Espadachin

Na een beetje aan het internet te zoeken vond ik dat deze spreuk (een citaat van Gloria Steinem) bedoelt dat een vrouw makkelijk kan leven zonder man als partner. Letterlijk zou ik zeggen dat zij denkt een vrouw zonder man zo natuurlijk is als een vis zonder fiets - de ene heeft de andere niet nodig!


----------



## jonquiliser

Misschien ook, dat het niet gemakkelijk is voor en vis een fiets te gebruiken (...), als het ook niet altijd gemakkelijk is voor een vrouw met een man te leven.


----------



## Adolfo De Coene

Welbedankt.  Diepgaande filosofie! Als men denkt dat ik de genaamde spreuk by Jonny Turbo gevonden heb...


----------



## JanWillem

Ik denk dat het zo zit: als een vis geen fiets heeft, heeft hij geen bezittingen.......


----------



## Mimi2005

Espadachin heeft het bij het juiste eind, we gebruiken de uitdrukking om aan te geven, dat een vrouw een man niet nodig heeft, net zo min als een vis een fiets nodig heeft.


----------

